# Oil lanterns



## truthfulwon

I have a few oil lanterns and I lite it indoors. But the smell is very strong. Now I read somewhere that you can use olive oil and burn that. I haven't tried that yet. But thinking about trying that asap. Has anyone tried using the olive oil? The lamp oil fumes are very strong. I figure I would have to leave a window partially cracked. Our power hasn't went out any, where I have had to use the lamp oil. So was giving it a dry run. 

In reading 100 things that go first I notice they said No.76 Dietz" Lanterns. Is there a reason why they seem to recommend Dietz? I don't have that brand. But am thinking about getting that brand.


----------



## horseman09

I haven't tried olive oil, but if you have a quality lamp and the wick is trimmed and adjusted properly, it shouldn't be smelly. Hmm. Is your fuel fresh? Try using white kero -- the kind used in kerosene heaters.

Olive oil is an interesting thought, tho. I'll have to try that.


----------



## bunkerbob

truthfulwon said:


> I have a few oil lanterns and I lite it indoors. But the smell is very strong. Now I read somewhere that you can use olive oil and burn that. I haven't tried that yet. But thinking about trying that asap. Has anyone tried using the olive oil? The lamp oil fumes are very strong. I figure I would have to leave a window partially cracked. Our power hasn't went out any, where I have had to use the lamp oil. So was giving it a dry run.
> 
> In reading 100 things that go first I notice they said No.76 Dietz" Lanterns. Is there a reason why they seem to recommend Dietz? I don't have that brand. But am thinking about getting that brand.


I have Dietz and a few generic storm lamps, they both seem to work similar. I have an old Dietz that has been outside for years, and still works great.
Buy some pure paraffin lamp oil, it will not smoke like the K1 kerosene for lamps and heaters. I use it in our Aladdin oil lamps. Granted it is expensive but worth every penny when your house is shut up. I get it from a friend that supplies the churches for use in their alter wax-less candles. 
I like the regular oil lamps for indoors, the Dietz are made basically for outdoors, wind resistant, tougher glass globe.


----------



## NaeKid

I also have a few of the hurricane lanterns and a few of the old chimney lanterns like Bob shows there.

I have also used "dead" canola oil. Instead of throwing away the oil after using it in my deep-fryer, I put the oil back into the original containers and reuse several times (filtering each time). After a while the oil will go rancid, at that time, it becomes lamp-oil (or fire-pit oil).


----------



## UncleJoe

Never thought of used fryer oil.  
And I really should have since I've been running used motor oil through a paint strainer for almost 10 yrs to use as bar oil for my chainsaws.


----------



## Jason

Joe-I bought a bunch of Tractor Supply Co brand bar and chain oil last fall when it was on sale. As you know I cut a whole mess of wood, mainly over Winter, and I couldn't use the bar oil a lot this winter because it got too thick. I didn't want to play with thinning the oil with kerosene or anything so I ended up using new motor oil. It's some goofy viscosity synthetic stuff that FIL got cheap at a yard sale and we'd have no other use for anyway so it's just used for lubeing chains on farm equipment and like I said, in the saw.

Point is, I'm always afraid to try the filtered used oil because I don't want to damage my saw. You make your living with a chainsaw so I'm sure if it works for you it'd work for me. All you do is make sure it's filtered and it's good to go? Do you prefer thinner or thicker oils, or do you just use whatever you have available?


----------



## kyfarmer

I strain the car or truck oil twice with paint filters, use it in the lawnmowers push and riding. Haven't had an issue ever using it for 15 years or so. Yep i use it for bar oil to. I have also one 5 gal and another half full of old fryer oil. Good fire pit started and have tried it in an oil lamp, does not smell the best but works great. A friend jokingly said to spice the stinky oil up, so i did. I put 4 drops of orange oil extract in it and after lighting ya would not believe the smell, smelled like christmas. Try it it works. O, i know ya put those pictures of those old wore out lamps on here to tease me, they look broken and need a home, ya can send them to me at...


----------



## UncleJoe

Jason, I have several diesel engines so I buy 15w-40 in 55 gallon drums and use it in all our vehicles. Yes, I just run it through a paint strainer into gallon jugs. It does turn the bar and the front casing of the saw black over time but with bar oil at $6-$7 a gallon, I can live with that.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Bump,

What would you say is an adequate number of lanterns to have to provide lighting in the areas you're in (number of lanterns per room)?

EDIT TO ADD: I ordered the model 76 if they vary on light output based on model.


----------



## bunkerbob

bczoom said:


> Bump,
> 
> What would you say is an adequate number of lanterns to have to provide lighting in the areas you're in (number of lanterns per room)?
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I ordered the model 76 if they vary on light output based on model.


That would come down to what purpose the lanterns are used for, the Aladdin lamps are still used today by the Amish, and a lot of third world countries do to their brightness. They put out as many lumen's as a 100watt light bulb and are good for reading. If you are using them for just illumination 1 would be sufficient, even a regular oil lamp would suffice for that purpose.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Thanks Bob.

Well, I guess I'll have some spares.


----------



## NaeKid

I would say that you would want one per expected adult in the house and have a couple of spares ready to use. You might wish to setup mounts in the "major rooms" to "display" the pretty lights that you have purchased and give them a run-down a couple times a year just to make sure that everything is good on them. 

Currently, my hurricane oil lanterns are on a shelf in the basement with a couple bottles of "pretty smelling" lamp-oil ready to pour into the reservoir (tank). I also have about 16 liters (4 gallons I believe it is) of canola oil ready to be either cooked with (deep-fry, pancakes, etc) or used in the lanterns.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I bought 20 lamps, 12 hanging brackets, 33' of extra wick and 4 spare colored globes (amber, green, red and blue). Plenty of kero at the ready.

I don't think Mrs. Zoom will go with hanging them for decoration as she's been working on making the house a bit more contemporary. I'll store some in one of my buildings and others at my BOL.

Oh, the colored globes will probably be incorporated into some threat level assessment plan and lit outdoors to advise those around the area how things are looking.


----------



## pioneergirl

I'd like to have a few, but it seems the ones at auction go for a mint, and the ones made more currently seem cheap. I'll keep looking....I'd like to have a couple for reading, and a couple more to carry around to different parts of the house, i.e. laundry room, basement, etc.


----------



## NaeKid

I purchased some of mine at Army-n-Navy here in Calgary and the lamp-oil I can get from CanadianTire. The cost of the lanterns wasn't really all that expensive (or so I think) and they seem to work well enough.

I just did a quick eBay hit for huricane lantern and came up with some gems - including one for about $10 that is all brass, has been "in the family" for decades and has a stamp that it was made in Wales. As a collectable, it would be sweet to have.

But - function is where things are at and I found a super-cheap large huricane lantern listed for under $6. Here is the link to the eBay auction so that you can peak at it. Hope the link works for you.


----------



## SnakeDoc

Lamps will save your tail when you need them.


----------



## Wiswash

This is a link to kirkmans lantern store. They sell Dietz and they make their own version of Dietz that may be of better quality than Dietz. Check out the Kirkman #2 Champion. Some prices seem reasonable enough and there is LOTS to choose from.

W.T. Kirkman Oil and Electric Lanterns


----------



## jenico

WOW! I am so jealous of your lot of oil lamps. I only have 10 right now.



bunkerbob said:


> I have Dietz and a few generic storm lamps, they both seem to work similar. I have an old Dietz that has been outside for years, and still works great.
> Buy some pure paraffin lamp oil, it will not smoke like the K1 kerosene for lamps and heaters. I use it in our Aladdin oil lamps. Granted it is expensive but worth every penny when your house is shut up. I get it from a friend that supplies the churches for use in their alter wax-less candles.
> I like the regular oil lamps for indoors, the Dietz are made basically for outdoors, wind resistant, tougher glass globe.


----------



## nj_m715

I've been wasting time checking at flee markets for a couple more, then I found a few different sizes right on the shelf at walmart. They were priced right too. 8$-15$ depending on which size. 

They "felt" a bit light weight or cheap, but let's face it they're not really going to get abused. They just sit there on the shelf.


----------



## bradthebard

nj_m715 said:


> I've been wasting time checking at flee markets for a couple more, then I found a few different sizes right on the shelf at walmart. They were priced right too. 8$-15$ depending on which size.
> 
> They "felt" a bit light weight or cheap, but let's face it they're not really going to get abused. They just sit there on the shelf.


I used a couple of those cheap Wal-Mart lamps for five years out at my cabin. When I was living in a tent I read and bathed by them. After we moved in the sporatic electricity (every storm knocked it out it seemed) made them a really handy thing to have.

Run parrafin oil through them and they burn white and don't stink. I tried K-1 and I smelled like a refinery every day. Didn't bother me much as I was used to it but the clerks at the store sure looked at me funny..:dunno:


----------



## jbjr829

*Petromax or Britelyt*

Has anyone tried the multi fuel stoves from Petromax or Britelyt? They claim you can burn just about anything in them.

The site is BriteLyt-Home of the World Famous Petromax Lantern and BriteLyt Multi-Fuel Products.


----------



## tac803

Just wanted to add a point. Having been a firefighter, and having gone to more than one fire caused by using flammable liquids indoors, it's important to have some means of fire supression when using indoor oil lamps. Be it a small fire extinguisher, or a garden hose hooked to an indoor tap (water streams will spread liquid fires, a fog pattern will not push it around as readily), you need to have something closeby to use if the lamp falls and breaks. Heck, even a bucket of sand is better than nothing.


----------



## JayJay

tac803 said:


> Just wanted to add a point. Having been a firefighter, and having gone to more than one fire caused by using flammable liquids indoors, it's important to have some means of fire supression when using indoor oil lamps. Be it a small fire extinguisher, or a garden hose hooked to an indoor tap (water streams will spread liquid fires, a fog pattern will not push it around as readily), you need to have something closeby to use if the lamp falls and breaks. Heck, even a bucket of sand is better than nothing.


Bucket of sand--good idea...because I have 5 oil bottles and 3 oil lamps and 6 extra wicks..


----------



## BizzyB

That is a lovely collection, BunkerBob!


----------



## piglett

BizzyB said:


> That is a lovely collection, BunkerBob!


my grandmother left me a few old lanternts.
I put up a shelf in the living room & they are hanging out there till i need them. 
I think i have only needed them 1 time in the last 3 years but i do have them within reach.

i was also given a couple of cheepo lanterns but they do work so i think i'll keep them around too.

piglett


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Don't forget to stock up on wicks as well as fuel.


----------



## NaeKid

tac803 said:


> Just wanted to add a point. Having been a firefighter, and having gone to more than one fire caused by using flammable liquids indoors, it's important to have some means of fire supression when using indoor oil lamps. Be it a small fire extinguisher, or a garden hose hooked to an indoor tap (water streams will spread liquid fires, a fog pattern will not push it around as readily), you need to have something closeby to use if the lamp falls and breaks. Heck, even a bucket of sand is better than nothing.


From my understanding, anything that can smother the fire without burning itself is the best choice. A fire-blanket from the underside of the hood of a vehicle is designed to put out engine-fires quickly. That same material can be used inside a house to put out fires.

If someone doesn't wish to have a fire-blanket handy, keep granulated salt handy (table-salt) in an easy-to-pour container and use it to smother a fire. If you are deep-frying inside the house and the oil catches fire, just take it off the heat (stove-top) and put a tight lid on it as quickly as possible.


----------



## tac803

Good points!! One thing that bears mentioning...NEVER USE FLOUR to try and extinguish a fire. FLOUR DUST CAN EXPLODE, and that could ruin your whole day. If you're not trained or the fire is anything more than you can safely put out, you should leave the house and call 911 or your local emergency number.


----------



## piglett

tac803 said:


> Good points!! One thing that bears mentioning...NEVER USE FLOUR to try and extinguish a fire. FLOUR DUST CAN EXPLODE, and that could ruin your whole day. If you're not trained or the fire is anything more than you can safely put out, you should leave the house and call 911 or your local emergency number.


 ya do that & your house sure will not make it. those FD guys seem to take forever to get their hoses ready atleast they do up where i live. poor training is probably to account for most of that. stay & fight until you can't anymore.

piglett


----------



## Bhutchens21

bradthebard said:


> I used a couple of those cheap Wal-Mart lamps for five years out at my cabin. When I was living in a tent I read and bathed by them. After we moved in the sporatic electricity (every storm knocked it out it seemed) made them a really handy thing to have.
> 
> Run parrafin oil through them and they burn white and don't stink. I tried K-1 and I smelled like a refinery every day. Didn't bother me much as I was used to it but the clerks at the store sure looked at me funny..:dunno:


Brad- to help with that smell, add a few drops of that potpourri scented oil stuff. It helps quite a bit. Ask your girlfriend/wife, she'll know where to get it.


----------



## nj_m715

piglett said:


> stay & fight until you can't anymore.
> 
> piglett


Sounds like a good way to get dead real fast. Nothing in the house is worth my life once my family is out.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I burn farm diesel because it's cheap and stores for years.
I also have hooks outside each window.
The light comes in the heat/smoke stays out.
Am I the only one doing this?


----------



## kappydell

you can burn used cooking oil for lighting, it will smell like whatever was cooked in it. Ditto for used motor oil but it smokes something terrible. It is better outdoors, where the smoke can chase skeeters away. You can even burn crisco or solid fats, the lamps are not that hard to make. The only place I have seen a fat lamp (not an oil lamp) for sale was 'smoke and fire company' - they had a betty lamp for burning solid fats. Lehmans sells an olive oil lamp, but it is pricey - i'd rather make my own from recycled jars, thank you. They give off about as much light as a candle. At least it keeps you from bumping into things!


----------



## Disturbedinwv

Evoo burns odor and smoke free. Has a high flash point so it's safe. U can snuff out the lit wick right in the oil. An ounce will burn for ten hours or so


----------



## Domeguy

As mentioned earlier, aladdin mantle lamps make a bright, white, light. The mantles also burn the fuel very effciently with very little odor. Aladdin Mantle Lamp Co. is still in business. The new lamps are pricey.

If you're shopping for used ones get models 12, A, B(euro), C, 21, 23, or 23A.
The older model 11 and below not supported and hard to find parts for. Use #1 kerosene from a farm supply or the Aladdin refined lamp oil for the cleanest burn. Paraffin oil doesn't work in them.

www.aladdinlamps.com


----------



## sonic

If we are talking about kerosene lamps one thing must be mentioned . There are different types of them and not every type can burn with every type of fuel .
The most efficient are tubular wick oil lamps and Aladdin brand lamps . Those do not smell bad .They have just a tint of odor and do not smoke the chimneys as fast as others ,but are specific and need knowledge to operate . Some heat up allot and must be treated carefully ,never overfilling and all ways using the right fuel(kerosene yes- and not anything that flashes bellow 140C) . The other flat wick lamps will consume little ,but will also have very small light output and IF you don't use n-paraffin fuel with them they will smoke very much . If you use "paraffin" (kerosene) they will burn brighter ,can be adjusted higher ,but will smoke .Using any type of vegetable oil on an oil lamp of the above mentioned might destroy it .It is too dense ,will not operate and clog the wick . Using diesel is dangerous ,since there are toxic additives that you don't want to inhale . 
Vegetable oil CAN be used with an Argand Lamp and normal oil lamp .An Argand lamp is basically a tubular wick lamp with central draft chimney ,but the tank is positioned higher above the wick in order to ensure flow of the oil .

Any use of mineral spirit ,or gasoline is prohibited .The flash point of those is below 100C and it can easily catch fire and explode .


----------

